# Amtrak Toledo Parking



## curious1 (Aug 13, 2010)

Hello:

I have found out the long term parking at the Toledo station is no longer available. Does anyone know of a secure place to park? I do not live in the area.

Thanks,

Barry


----------



## PerRock (Aug 13, 2010)

Last time I left from Toledo there was an long term lot across the street that one could park in; for free. I didn't have any problems with my car there. What did they do with that?

peter


----------



## curious1 (Aug 14, 2010)

PerRock said:


> Last time I left from Toledo there was an long term lot across the street that one could park in; for free. I didn't have any problems with my car there. What did they do with that?
> 
> peter


I have also parked in the long term lot across the street in the past with no problems. The station personnel told us it was being bulldozed, for what, who knows. They also said some government building nearby is going to give them spaces for parking, but they do not know at this time if/when. They also mentioned about maybe being able to park on the upper level, I do not know where that would be. The recording they have set up to play during the day says there is parking available on the street somewhere, that does not sound too good.

At this time I am still checking options like park at the airport, or parking in the city.

Barry


----------



## SweetSue (Aug 14, 2010)

Glad to get the heads up about this. We just parked there in May while we went to DC. Will be going on a LD trip in 4 weeks and we were planning to leave our car there. Now I wonder if we should have someone drop us off.


----------



## Alice (Aug 15, 2010)

I parked in the long term parking lot in Toledo August 10 through August 14. When I returned on the 14th, the entrance to the parking lot had been wrapped with yellow tape. Personnel at the station told me to park in their LONG TERM PARKING area - she never said a word about future upgrades or closing of parking lot. Street parking around the station is not safe. Hope the parking situation is settled or completed ASAP. I have three trips scheduled before the year of the year.


----------



## curious1 (Aug 16, 2010)

Alice said:


> I parked in the long term parking lot in Toledo August 10 through August 14. When I returned on the 14th, the entrance to the parking lot had been wrapped with yellow tape. Personnel at the station told me to park in their LONG TERM PARKING area - she never said a word about future upgrades or closing of parking lot. Street parking around the station is not safe. Hope the parking situation is settled or completed ASAP. I have three trips scheduled before the year of the year.


The Long Term parking area as I understand it is across the street from the station. That lot is the one being bulldozed. They also stated the short term lot is now being used by Amtrak employees. The other piece of info from the station employee said they were in the process of getting some spaces from a nearby government building on Wade Street. I will be driving there in about three weeks, I hope there is a resolution by then.

Barry


----------



## curious1 (Aug 20, 2010)

curious1 said:


> Alice said:
> 
> 
> > I parked in the long term parking lot in Toledo August 10 through August 14. When I returned on the 14th, the entrance to the parking lot had been wrapped with yellow tape. Personnel at the station told me to park in their LONG TERM PARKING area - she never said a word about future upgrades or closing of parking lot. Street parking around the station is not safe. Hope the parking situation is settled or completed ASAP. I have three trips scheduled before the year of the year.
> ...


I found out today the long term parking for Toledo will not be available until 2012


----------



## clearfork (Sep 23, 2010)

Any update on the parking situtation for the Toledo Amtrak station?


----------



## Mary Beth (Feb 2, 2011)

Where is the safest place to park at the Toledo station?


----------



## SarahZ (Mar 30, 2012)

Have there been any updates? We're thinking of taking a trip to Florida next February, and we'd rather do the 2.5-hour drive to Toledo than deal with the train/bus combo from Kalamazoo.


----------



## SweetSue (Mar 30, 2012)

The parking lot is finished and available.


----------



## D.P. Roberts (Mar 30, 2012)

SweetSue said:


> The parking lot is finished and available.



That's good to hear - I've never traveled out of Toledo due to the parking problem, but would like to since Toledo has an actual station (although I hear that the station is not in a good part of town).

We've always traveled out of the small towns in Ohio & Indiana just west of there, which have their own charms (no worries about safety or problems with the car, but being the only passengers in the sleepers when a train gets double spotted just for us makes me feel a little weird).


----------



## SarahZ (Mar 30, 2012)

SweetSue said:


> The parking lot is finished and available.


Thanks!

How much does it cost to park there?


----------



## clearfork (Mar 30, 2012)

Interesting, I haven't left out of Toledo in two years, but get on 49 tomorrow morning from Toledo. Parking is free.....


----------



## Craig (Apr 15, 2012)

where is this free parking and how long can you stay, were going to Boston for 5 days


----------



## PerRock (Apr 15, 2012)

it's across the street from the short term parking at Toledo. Basically when you drive down to the station on the right hand side will be (in this order) Bus bays, Station Entrance (and building), Short Term Parking. Opposite the short term parking is Long Term...

peter


----------



## WWKing (May 3, 2012)

Hello, my train leave at 3 am and I live 1.5 hours away. Is it safe to park and walk to train station at late night?


----------



## clearfork (May 3, 2012)

WWKing said:


> Hello, my train leave at 3 am and I live 1.5 hours away. Is it safe to park and walk to train station at late night?


Very safe. Really, no distinction between short and long term parking. I parked right next to the station. Started my car with my remote start from the train in March.


----------



## MJZ (May 5, 2012)

This is great information. I'm considering going out of Toledo in September and have been wondering about the parking situation.

Thanks to all who posted!


----------



## MamaZ (Jul 11, 2012)

Ok, will my car be safe parked here for 10 days? It is unsecured parking, correct?


----------



## lmctrouble (Jul 11, 2012)

MamaZ said:


> Ok, will my car be safe parked here for 10 days? It is unsecured parking, correct?



I left my car there for almost two weeks and didn't have a problem.


----------



## Mike C (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi, Any new updates on parking at Toledo Amtrak? I am an hour away and will need to leave my car there for several days. Any Information would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## Amy (Apr 17, 2013)

Here's an update on the Toledo Amtrak lot. I was just there a few days ago and left my car in the long term lot for three nights. I was very worried beforehand because the neighborhood is "iffy." Before leaving, I scoured the internet for information about the safety but couldn't find much. Anyway, I felt WAY better when we arrived to the station. The lot is well-lit and is directly across the street from the station. It's next to another very well-lit building. You can see the lot as you pull away from the station in the train. I also noticed that there were some police cars coming through the area. My car was fine when we returned. I think it's safe to park at the Toledo Amtrak lot, and it's also free : ) Have fun on your trip and don't worry about your car.


----------



## PerRock (Apr 17, 2013)

re the police; There is a Toledo Police station in the Amtrak station (walk down the hallway towards the Buses). There is also a NS Police station in one of the buildings next to the station at track level.

peter


----------



## Scott (Jul 25, 2013)

Heading out of Toledo next month. Do you need to get a parking permit to park in the long-term lot?


----------

